# Solved: Apple ID problem with Yosemite



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have installed Yosemite OS X but have a problem with downloading updates. I have changed my Apple ID password which lets me go to iTunes, Discussions, iCloud and Apple Store but not when I go the Apple menu and click update. It asks for my Apple ID but the ID is wrong but greyed out and I cannot change it. I am uploading a pic of the Apple ID request.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you go to App Store, and under the Store menu click Sign out, can you now enter the new ID?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

No I just get the greyed out you see in my attachment.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This sounds like your problem: http://www.valiant-ny.com/2014/06/grayed-out-apple-id-explained/


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks problem solved.


----------

